# My new ASV SR80



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Picked this up to pair with a Kage system for this winter.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice ride! the fluid film is a nice touch


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

icudoucme;1385455 said:


> Nice ride! the fluid film is a nice touch


Thanks, gotta love the film.


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

I love asv's


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Never owned one but have heard good things about the ASV's. Good luck with it.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Those cabs are tight aren't they?


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

ASV's are great, this is my second one. I still have the RC50. I love them. The cab is a little tight but I don't mind. It probably looks worse than it really is, in the pic of the controls I'm wearing baggy clothes making it look tighter. I'm of medium build and fit perfect.


----------



## shovelman (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh Man Need To go To confession now U are causing me to covet would love an 80 with a kage


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

Very nice seem like good skid steers


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

shovelman;1385888 said:


> Oh Man Need To go To confession now U are causing me to covet would love an 80 with a kage


Lmfao. That was perty funny


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I have a PT80 with a K age, and I love it. 

J.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice machine! 
I'm seeing a few more of them around my area. Do they have a 2spd option or some sort of transport speed quicker then 6ish mph?


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Full throttle in second gear runs at 12mph for transport only. Forward and reverse though, you can't turn while in second gear, which makes sense.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

You can turn in High when you are pushing snow or on a wet or slick surface., just not while on a dry surface

J.


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Peterbilt;1386131 said:


> You can turn in High when you are pushing snow or on a wet or slick surface., just not while on a dry surface
> 
> J.


Excellent. Thank you for the heads up, that's good to know. This one is new to me and aside from cleaning and greasing it up I haven't really toyed with it yet.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Peterbilt;1386131 said:


> You can turn in High when you are pushing snow or on a wet or slick surface., just not while on a dry surface
> 
> J.


Think one would do ok turning while in High on grass/hay field?

I'm in the market for a machine and have found some ASV's but never considered them because I didn't know they were available with a 2spd. I'd be using it sometimes for picking up hay/straw bales and I'd probably drive myself crazy if having to constantly switch between hi/lo as I move around the field. Don't want to have to switch to lo to make corners in the field, I never "skid" the machine to make a corner or pivot it around sliding tires. That's hard on the field and hurts the potential for more cuttings. It would be all gradual turns.

Sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Mark13;1386136 said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread.


By all means. I'm learning with you.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

You can turn, but its has to be a wide sweeping turn. You will have to down shift onces you start working around the bales, so you will end up shifting anyways.

ASVs do have 2 speeds in the PT60s, SR80, PT80, RC100 and PT100 models. I believe that some RC60s had it as well. The High gear lets you go from 10 to 12mph depending on model.

All of the New Terex wheel models have 2 speeds in them, but are a bit rough riding due to the lack of suspension that the track units have.

My old RC50 had a top speed of around 8 to 9 mph, but my RC85 would maybe go 7 mph and thats with a single speed.

J.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Peterbilt;1386173 said:


> You can turn, but its has to be a wide sweeping turn. You will have to down shift onces you start working around the bales, so you will end up shifting anyways.
> 
> ASVs do have 2 speeds in the PT60s, SR80, PT80, RC100 and PT100 models. I believe that some RC60s had it as well. The High gear lets you go from 10 to 12mph depending on model.
> 
> ...


Is 2 speed a standard feature in them or is it an option when the machine is new like most brands?


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Standard on the models I listed above.

J.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Peterbilt;1386182 said:


> Standard on the models I listed above.
> 
> J.


Awesome. Thanks for the help.

Looks like my skid steer search has expanded some.


----------



## shovelman (Aug 4, 2009)

Wondering if anybody has a video of ASV 80 pushing with a kage A friend of mine claims I would have to put studs in track that it wont go in snow


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Your friend is completely wrong about that.

J.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

congrats on the purchase, looks like a very clean SR! i love my rc100 in the snow, best tracked machine for winter use hands down. i use an 84" hiflow blower and a 9' boss plow with wings on mine at a 63 unit hoa.


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

ProTouchGrounds;1388778 said:


> congrats on the purchase, looks like a very clean SR! i love my rc100 in the snow, best tracked machine for winter use hands down. i use an 84" hiflow blower and a 9' boss plow with wings on mine at a 63 unit hoa.


No doubt the best for snow, I have ha much success with my RC50 which led me to the purchase of this one. This has 170 hrs. on it, brand new and barely broken in. Im using this one for a 306 unit hoa along with a truck and RC50. I was going to get an Erskine blower but talked myself out of it because snow removal is an extra I can generate from.


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

icudoucme;1388755 said:


>


 That vid sold me once I watched it. I'm A lead farmer in the comments.


----------



## Duramaxallison0 (Nov 17, 2008)

Our Asv at work is nice and fast moving. Only two down sides is it can't lift anything to save its life and overheats at times. Dirt work and plowing it works great though


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

the blower saves us b/c we blow piles back to make room for more snow plowed off the roads. i was the second highest bidder and the blower won them over b/c they dont have snow off their aprons anymore. last company that had it took over half the driveways with the snow piles.


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Duramaxallison0;1388855 said:


> Our Asv at work is nice and fast moving. Only two down sides is it can't lift anything to save its life and overheats at times. Dirt work and plowing it works great though


I'm surprised yours doesn't lift much. My 50 has moved boulders the size of a VW bug. I can only imagine what the 80 will do.


----------



## donleybrent (Oct 1, 2010)

LR3;1388902 said:


> I'm surprised yours doesn't lift much. My 50 has moved boulders the size of a VW bug. I can only imagine what the 80 will do.


Yeah my RC100 would lift whatever I tried to lift with it and never overheated. Also pushed snow great in hi range.


----------



## Duramaxallison0 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hmm I guess thats weird. We can't keep the @$$ end of ours on the ground. Weather lifting a pallet of pavers, pallet of sod, boulders or anything. We have rear counter weights on it also.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

What size are you running? I know my 50 and 60s ass will come up, but not my 80.

J.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

That is a big machine. What is the summer work you will use it for?


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

hlntoiz;1402128 said:


> That is a big machine. What is the summer work you will use it for?


 It is a big machine, bigger than I thought it would be. But with its size I can run more powerful implements. This spring-fall I'm getting into the mulch biz so it will load mulch into trucks. The small one will be used to apply it.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

LR3;1402155 said:


> This spring-fall I'm getting into the mulch biz so it will load mulch into trucks.


You and everyone else! Gotta keep up with the Green Cycles and Supreme Industries, that will be the hard part. Good luck.


----------



## Shadetree Ltd. (Mar 31, 2002)

We have a PT80 and it is unstopable in the snow We have a Blizzard 810 on it and love it All plowing is down in 2 speed. The machine looks huge but it is only 72" wide so it goes many places.


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Shadetree Ltd.;1402817 said:


> We have a PT80 and it is unstopable in the snow We have a Blizzard 810 on it and love it All plowing is down in 2 speed. The machine looks huge but it is only 72" wide so it goes many places.


 Great, that's what I want to hear. What other implements do you run with it?


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

hlntoiz;1402418 said:


> Gotta keep up with the Green Cycles and Supreme Industries, that will be the hard part. Good luck.


 Sorry, but what do you mean by that?


----------



## Shadetree Ltd. (Mar 31, 2002)

LR3;1402836 said:


> Great, that's what I want to hear. What other implements do you run with it?


The only attachment that gets used regular is a landscape plane. We have the 72" bucket and I feel it is grossly undersized. We did use it to build our salt shed with 4200 pound lock blocks 2 high and it had no problems. It replaced a JDCT322 and its productivity in the dirt, mud and snow is unbelievable. And this from a guy who would buy another Deere without hesitation.


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Shadetree Ltd.;1402839 said:


> The only attachment that gets used regular is a landscape plane. We have the 72" bucket and I feel it is grossly undersized. We did use it to build our salt shed with 4200 pound lock blocks 2 high and it had no problems. It replaced a JDCT322 and its productivity in the dirt, mud and snow is unbelievable. And this from a guy who would buy another Deere without hesitation.


 I need to build something similar to your salt shed. Instead of salt I will put mulch. I basically need to build a "W" out of the blocks. I'm not looking forward to the cost of the blocks. As for the bucket, I agree. My plan is to buy a 2yard snow bucket from Skidsteer solutions but not until spring, for mulch, unless I need it for snow this season. Before I buy one this winter I wanted to see how the stock 72" will do.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

LR3;1402838 said:


> Sorry, but what do you mean by that?


With all the trees that went down from the Oct storm you should see the piles of mulch that Supreme Industries and Green cycle have 10's of 1000's of yards. Pretty much all the FEMA sites that they brought the downed trees to is now owned by them. They are the ones that drive mulch pricing here in CT. I see getting mulch from them next year $18-24 per yd. With the few "little guys" Like a Dunning Sand and gravel in Farmington that did their own thing and trying to compete the cost will be driven down. They are not going to let the mulch sit to long.

They are just making it to cheep to pick it up at their place. When you get into 5 or more yards it is worth driving the extra 30min to save $150.00

Best of luck, I am not saying don't do it or you won't make any money, all I am saying is the market is saturated right now it is going to be tough.


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

hlntoiz;1403040 said:


> With all the trees that went down from the Oct storm you should see the piles of mulch that Supreme Industries and Green cycle have 10's of 1000's of yards. Pretty much all the FEMA sites that they brought the downed trees to is now owned by them. They are the ones that drive mulch pricing here in CT. I see getting mulch from them next year $18-24 per yd. With the few "little guys" Like a Dunning Sand and gravel in Farmington that did their own thing and trying to compete the cost will be driven down. They are not going to let the mulch sit to long.
> 
> They are just making it to cheep to pick it up at their place. When you get into 5 or more yards it is worth driving the extra 30min to save $150.00
> 
> Best of luck, I am not saying don't do it or you won't make any money, all I am saying is the market is saturated right now it is going to be tough.


 Thanks for the explanation, I see what your saying. I have a decent connection for bulk mulch, I'm looking at approx. 500 yards for this year with me using around 200. Hopefully the numbers work out so I can move forward with it.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

LR3;1403046 said:


> Thanks for the explanation, I see what your saying. I have a decent connection for bulk mulch, I'm looking at approx. 500 yards for this year with me using around 200. Hopefully the numbers work out so I can move forward with it.


Best of luck.


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

hlntoiz;1403053 said:


> Best of luck.


 Thank you.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

you are going to like that ASV... I rented one for a patio project in the spring and it was great.


----------



## StoneWater (Nov 7, 2011)

you will love the 80, i have one and it is a great all around machine, alot more nimble than other 80hp machines that are 7' wide and massive. just remember to keep the belt tension in check and grease the track suspension (4 per side) daily. these machines are a bit more maintenance but out perform anything else out there. i have a 8' snow bucket and hardly use the 6' dirt bucket for anything but tough digging. 2 ton blocks are no problem, nor is the 8-13' snowwing. i use the 80 to load bales in the field all summer, works excellent and carries 2-3 big squares without problem in 2ndspeed almost all the time. 

-mike


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

let us know how it works, i have always liked ASV stuff.


----------



## tbyc (Dec 15, 2011)

hlntoiz;1403040 said:


> With all the trees that went down from the Oct storm you should see the piles of mulch that Supreme Industries and Green cycle have 10's of 1000's of yards. Pretty much all the FEMA sites that they brought the downed trees to is now owned by them. They are the ones that drive mulch pricing here in CT. I see getting mulch from them next year $18-24 per yd. With the few "little guys" Like a Dunning Sand and gravel in Farmington that did their own thing and trying to compete the cost will be driven down. They are not going to let the mulch sit to long.
> 
> They are just making it to cheep to pick it up at their place. When you get into 5 or more yards it is worth driving the extra 30min to save $150.00
> 
> Best of luck, I am not saying don't do it or you won't make any money, all I am saying is the market is saturated right now it is going to be tough.


green cycle in Milford?


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

StoneWater;1403117 said:


> you will love the 80, i have one 8-13' snowwing.
> -mike


I for one would love to see a pic of this beastly combo. Or better yet a vid of it in action. Got any you can share?


----------

